# Diamond Glaze???



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

I was telling my dad about getting the car machine polished to bring out the shine and to remove scratches, he told me that one of his friends who restores ferraris and rolls royce's told him to get some type of paint protection called diamond glaze as its cheaper then machine polish and it doesn't remove any paint and generally protects the car well.

Does anyone know what diamond glaze is? I googled this but could not find any useful information


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

this stuff? you will have to probs use a slightly heavier cut polish before the glaze.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

is it Poorboys White Diamond glaze?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Think he means Jewelultra Diamondbrite, they come with a pre-glaze stage 1 and Glaze stage 2 (sealant), that sounds to me like what he is talking about

If your car needs machine polishing then forget this as its basically just a glaze and sealant and offers no real correctional values, you may get some minor filling to hide some defects and some minor protection but you will still be left with the scratches and poor looking paintwork.:thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

I think it is probably Car-Skin Diamond Glaze you are thinking about. Haven't used it so cannot comment.

I sell another excellent paint protection product with a similar name, but as non-abrasive it wouldn't do very much for swirl marks, bar reducing the appearance of same slightly.


----------



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

no its the PB stuff, apparently its suposed to be similar to another coat of laquer, I could find nothing about it through internet searches but its been recomended to me instead of a machine polish


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Uzy said:


> no its the PB stuff, apparently its suposed to be similar to another coat of laquer, I could find nothing about it through internet searches but its been recomended to me instead of a machine polish


nah it's not similar to lacquer, it doesn't really offer protection as such but a good paint cleaning ability and it does fill swirls temporarily.

used by DA it works a lot better, same with Black Hole.

ps you have pm


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

If you type csdiamondglaze.eu into google you will find a product which looks like it belongs in the 1980's.

There is another newer product carskin-ltd.com (2 step system) which may possibly be a private label version of Eurochem's Toughseal or similar.


----------



## Uzy (Mar 13, 2011)

Daragh said:


> If you type csdiamondglaze.eu into google you will find a product which looks like it belongs in the 1980's.
> 
> There is another newer product carskin-ltd.com (2 step system) which may possibly be a private label version of Eurochem's Toughseal or similar.


I think that is what my dads friend was on about it looks like the kind of product an older person would swear by lol. So im guessing its the same thing as a sealent and so I dont think it will get rid of light scratches or bring the paint to life.


----------



## kapella (Jun 8, 2011)

Uzy said:


> I was telling my dad about getting the car machine polished to bring out the shine and to remove scratches, he told me that one of his friends who restores ferraris and rolls royce's told him to get some type of paint protection called diamond glaze as its cheaper then machine polish and it doesn't remove any paint and generally protects the car well.
> 
> Does anyone know what diamond glaze is? I googled this but could not find any useful information


Hi, I am happy to tell you more about Diamond Glaze!! Welcome to the unique and revolutionary Internationally famous professional conditioner and protector.

A unique car, boat and aeroplane finish that restores and protects the paint to its original beauty permanently with a minimum of maintenance and cost.
I can honestly say there is nothing else on the market that is as complete as Diamond Glaze.
I have been doing demos for this product for the past year, I have yet to find anyone who is not totally bowled over by what this amazing product can do for your car.
Once it has been applied there is no need to wash or wax or polish your car again. Diamond Glaze will give a one year 100% money back guarantee.
The effects have lasted for many more years on some cars.
Another major point for Diamond Glaze is the cost, nothing can mach the price for what it does.
If you would like to find out more please let me know or if you would like me to get it for you. :car: :thumb:


----------



## kapella (Jun 8, 2011)

Uzy said:


> I think that is what my dads friend was on about it looks like the kind of product an older person would swear by lol. So im guessing its the same thing as a sealent and so I dont think it will get rid of light scratches or bring the paint to life.


With all due respect, the web site http://www..eu, is a working site. what I mean by this is, all the fancy stuff on the web pages today are to put you off actually looking into the products. If we did that more we would not buy some of the rubbish we do buy.
I use this web site to talk to some of the biggest car companies on the planet!! and am being very successful. 
What I will say is the web site will never be used to put on your car!! we only put Diamond Glaze on the cars.
But for the record we will be updating the web site when we get a spare moment, and adding some cool videos. :thumb:


----------



## kapella (Jun 8, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> is it Poorboys White Diamond glaze?


I have being doing demos with Diamond Glaze for the past year.
I have never come across such an amazing product, I liked it so much I bought loads and I now sell it on a daily bases. I have never had to give any money back to date, even though we offer a 100% money back guarantee.
Oh, as well I have made a huge amount of money with this product!! :thumb:


----------



## badyaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't confuse it with Dulux Trade Diamond Glaze, which is NOT the same thing.


----------

